# What tires for LTZ



## tonedaddy (Nov 29, 2012)

Just picked up a set of the 18" LTZ wheels for my 2012 1LT. What tires would you recommend other than Michelins? I also would like to move up a size to 235-45-18. Every review I read about the tires I have been looking at says they all suck! Thanks in advance for your help!~


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

I had a set of Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season's for my 2002 Pontiac Grand Am that I absolutely loved. They were the sportiest feeling all-season tires I've ever driven, very composed in corners and hard braking, great on-center feel for highway cruising, etc. They performed great in the rain and acceptably in the snow. However, my rims had minor imperfections on them where the rim meets the tire due to corrosion, and the sidewalls of these tires were so stiff that after a few thousand miles, they no longer held air. I was filling them up weekly, sometimes more, so they wore out prematurely because I was never able to maintain proper air levels in them. However, I'm totally confident that they won't have that problem on a fairly new set of rims. It would be even less of a problem because of the TPMS. If it weren't for the air pressure issues, which were caused by my old car, then I probably would drive nothing else.

That being said, Michelin makes a great tire. Nothing wrong with them at all.

What specifically are you looking for in a tire? Comfort? Fuel economy? Longevity? Performance? Dry/Wet/Snow traction? Where do you live? How do you drive? It's pretty hard to recommend anything without knowing what you need in a tire.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd run the OEM Michelins for a few weeks, and decide if they're right for you or not. 

Keep in mind, a Michelin OEM tire is worlds different than a regular Michelin tire. The Primacy MXV4's are a highly-regarded tire. Other tires I've been keeping my eye on are the Continental PureContacts and Pirelli Cinturato P7 All-Season.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I've read good things about the Eagle F1s, and that's what I plan to go with when my OEMs wear out.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Personally I love continental extremecontact DWS.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had really good luck with Bridgestone over the years. I find Michelins don't grip nearly as well on wet roads.


----------



## Itsachevy (Mar 15, 2013)

sciphi said:


> I'd run the OEM Michelins for a few weeks, and decide if they're right for you or not.
> 
> Keep in mind, a Michelin OEM tire is worlds different than a regular Michelin tire. The Primacy MXV4's are a highly-regarded tire. Other tires I've been keeping my eye on are the Continental PureContacts and Pirelli Cinturato P7 All-Season.


^^ This. I run this Primacy on my 2011 Mailbu and they are excellent tires. Almost 0 tire noise and excellent wet weather traction. At one point this tire was a "Most Recommended" from tire testers including Consumer Reports.

I can only imagine the current Primacy or equivalent is as good or better.


----------

